# 19s on an A3



## jodeci (Dec 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if the new A3 can take a set of 19s?

Im thinking of the new 8.5J x 19 'twelve spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/40 R19 tyres that come on the A8.

If they did fit would they add to this "hopping" problem everyone is talking of latley?

b


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dunno, you would have to speak to your dealer.

I assume that you have a Sport, which has lowered suspension. The bigger wheel, nice though it is, may rub the wheelarch on full lock. :-/


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

My Mate Jimbo has an A3 Quattro and has smacked a set of 19" chromes on em easy with an 8.5" width. Go for it dude, the car looks awesome and even in this country, the chromes look mint spinnin! My competition standard rims have the chrome effect on em, and dont look too bad, even if they are only 17's, urrghh! Cant go any lower than 19" now dude, have to stick with that or go higher, NEVER lower in size! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have seen a MKIV Golf on 20's, but assumed that was only for show.

Can't imagine what it must be like to drive.


----------



## jodeci (Dec 10, 2003)

was down at my rims dealer at the weekend and was told the new A3 has a different offset than the mark iv golf and mark I A3. They have also changed the spacing on the nuts which leaves me with a choice of about 4 wheels : ( - all minging

Was also told 19s wont go on it 18s would be a stretch and id be look'n at 35 walls with the current sports suspension : (

I hope the new golf will help get a bigger selection of alloys out cus that too has the same wheel set.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Do the new A3 wheels fit the new A4? I assumed that as both cars came with the 17" 5 arm star alloys that the wheels would be the same. Perhaps not, because then there would be greater choice than just 4 styles.

I would think 18's would be big enough on an A3 Sport anyway. The ride is jarring enough with 45 profiles. And with all the pot holes in the roads, I wonder how long alloys with only 35 profile rubbers for protection would last.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sorry - didn't see it said NEW A3. :-[


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

New A3.........5x112 with ET45


----------

